# Hobbytalk members, pimp your H.O.'s here!



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Just like the title says, share your latest finds here whether you raided the fleamarket, scored on craigslist, plundered Evilbay, or stole them fair and square! OR, just make the other HT guys jealous, thats what this is REALLY about!

Over the last 6 months or so Ive tracked down and won some pretty awesome and hard to find cars. This is just a sample of the coolest new additions to my collection. Enjoy!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I posted these on another thread in the Collecting forum. I got these on October 4th at my Railroad club's open house. It's the first time I've had the opportunity to score a purchase like this. I also got with the cars 4 Aurora Covered Grandstands, 2 Curved Bleachers, 2 Dual Pitstop Garages, other buildings, track, 2 power packs, 2 steering wheel controllers, and 4 thumb controllers.:woohoo: Randy.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Randy - Great buy. THe cars look like they are in fantastic shape. THe dual pitstops sound awesome too.
Jim


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

AFX/nut,
Great buy. To be so lucky. One day!  rr


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

T-jetjim said:


> Randy - Great buy. THe cars look like they are in fantastic shape. THe dual pitstops sound awesome too.
> Jim


The cars are in very good shape. The rear bumpers for the '63 Buick and Ferrari 250 GTO are missing. There are no cut wheel wells. The Hot Rod Coupe has near perfect chrome.

The Dual Pitstops have little accessories, like tire racks, an air compressor, a pop machine, oil drum with pump, fuel pumps, fire extingushers, and other oil drums. I've been detailing one of these and will post pictures when it's done.

There are more pictures of this stuff on an earlier thread in this forum. Old T-jet Race Set and DID AURORA...

Yes RoadRunner I got lucky. I hope you do too. One of my fellow train club members is a Minister. He knows a widow that was tired of looking at it. It belonged to her son who passed away in his early twenties. 

He knew I was into slot cars and brought it to the club during our open house. He had two other boxes the same size. One with TYCO trains and buildings, and the other with a Lionel train set. He put those two in a yard sale last week for $30.00 each. 

I told him I couldn't pay the price of what it would fetch on Ebay or the Slot Shows. I offered him $100.00 for the race set and he was suprised and accepted it. 
Randy.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Blew the dust off my password and here I am...*

man, it's been a while... I haven't forgotten about slots, just been too busy to sit at the computer. For a LONG time. But anyway...

...after a pretty dismal summer on the yard sale circuit, I actually hit a few good ones in the last month or so. First was this old AFX set, with the Turbo Turn-on and Ferrari 612:



















Asked the owner what he wanted for it, he thought a minute and said, "Three dollars?" Well, gee, lemme think... As I went for my wallet, he said, "Hey, I got the top for that box in the house if you want it..." Sure enough, he comes out with this top:










...AND a handful of cars, and says, "You collect these things? Would these be worth anything to you?"










Sooo... three dollars for the set with 2 cars, and 10 dollars for 6 more cars, and I am a HAPPY CAMPER. Then I get home and look it over... very interesting. First of all, i think this is what they call a transition set: AFX box art and cars with Tjet track. Second, there's a sticker on the box that says it comes with a bonus Pit Kit box and a bunch of parts, and upon closer inspection, most of the parts appear to be crumpled in the original plastic bag in the pit kit. This is a lousy pic, but there's a set of rims, some pickup shoes, a flag-type guide pin, some AFX brushes, and in the other pics you can see the red/white mags and the plastic tube of oil. There's even a whole unmolested set of decals which I know I can't bring myself to cut up. There's also a few sets of those paper flags to be cut out. All the paperwork appears to be there too. This has lots of attic/garage grunge in it, but I don't think it was used much...




























Third, the extra cars are all good runners, the Aurora ones anyway. (The Mangusta is sitting on a pullback chassis for the pic, but it came with a Tjet chassis with Hot Rod tires on the back. The only uncut Aurora is one of the whiite GTs, but both the Tycopros are uncut. The Tycos run, but the tires, as expected, are shot. What's the deal with that clear blue Cobra?

So at a couple of yard sales the next week, I find a Tomy AFX Indy Tour set for 10 bucks and a LifeLike NASCAR set for 5. The LifeLike bodies are okay; the chassis are soundly trashed and neither runs. But the AFX set is barely used, and I'm happy because these are the first modern Super G-Plus cars I've owned.










(aaack. can't put all these images in one post. to be continued.)


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

(continued, here's the rest: )

And then there's Carlisle. For those that aren't familiar, Carlisle, PA hosts a HUUUUGE collector car swap meet/flea market every spring and fall. I go every chance I get to look for slot stuff. Ignore the old AutoWorld Can Am Porsche, that's from last year. But the rest of these were found there, along with a couple of Speedlines destined for conversion:










The white Camaro and red Firebird were 10 bucks for the pair, and were wrapped in paper in a little box... for as old as they are, the original tires are even still good...










So now my hope for finding slots in the wild has been renewed. Those Tjets were the first Tjets I've found at a yard sale since the first ones that got me back into the hobby in like 2000...

--rick


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*George Lucas Calling*

Hey Rick, I've got an idea fer a movie. Harrison's just too old for the Indy Jones gig and I need a new franchise. So, there's this guy, Pennsylvania Rick, and he chases down ancient slot cars. He wants to find these cars so he can share pictures of them with his friends. But there's this evil collector with a riding crop and monocle that wants to get the cars and put them in his basement bunker where nobody will ever see them. And there's this girl and a little kid with a Steelers cap... The movie will be called Pennsylvania Rick and the Temple of Slot Car Gnarliness. :hat:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Sounds like a classic!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

MWAAAA hahahahaha... but I'm already in a movie getting all worked up over valuable antique toys... Ever seen Toy Story 2? Ya know when the fat guy gets all stupid over finding Woody at a yard sale, then almost soils himself with glee when he sees that he's complete with the plastic hat? That's me, finding slot cars at yard sales. 

I love the part where he falls asleep on the couch with the bowl of cheese doodles and the doodle dust all over his fingers and face... I do that too...

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Welcome home*

Coach! Call back the dogs and dowse the fire...he finally wandered home.

Nice to have ya back Rick! Complete with treasure and tales of the Great Beyond no less.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Great job Rick! The TYCO Cobra in Translucent Blue is listed as a 2 (RARE) in Dan Esposito's TYCO Guide.

And the A/FX set is a Transition Set. Randy. :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

thanks, Randy... i had a feeling that Cobra was a good find...

and it's good to see you all too, Bill! looking forward to catching up on back posts of Model Murdering...

--rick


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Hey Rick,...*

...really great to see you here back again!!! :wave:

And my sincerest congratulations on your fleamarket and yardsale finds - I myself still didn´t give up hope, but other than a beat up Faller car every now and then I don´t have much luck... 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## kilo (Apr 18, 2008)

hi all, i just got into this hobby some 10 months or so ago, and really havent had time to set up a proper track yet. but, i have been collecting alot of stuff. check out the pics for some of what i've found mostly locally.
































































continued next..............


----------



## kilo (Apr 18, 2008)

....continued from above:

































































i just wanted to share a bit of what i've picked up. and it also goes to show that there is still plenty of vintage stuff that has yet to be dug up. thanks for the space.

--mike.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Kilo...NICE haul you got there. Where are you going to pick all this up? Im not that far from you (PDX) and Id like to know where the fertile slot hunting grounds here in the Pac NW.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Kilo,
You keep collecting stuff, you won't have any room for a track/table. Good haul!  rr


----------



## flyingpatricio (Nov 7, 2008)

*Finally got them unpacked! My T-jets*

I'm building an 8'x8' "L" table in the basement and I'm busy tuning up motors while watching the tube...won't be long.


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

I hate those guys... ( - ;


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

thunderjetgene said:


> I hate those guys... ( - ;


HA HA HA Yeah doesn't it just make ya sick !?? LOL Nice haul guys ,enjoy 'em !:thumbsup:


----------

